# Best Deck Sander



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

What deck sanders do you guys use or recommend? I have several cedar and redwood decks this year and understand the systems I will be useing but want to invest in a better sander. What would some of you suggest. I appriciate any fedback.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I know NEPS was going to be buying one after renting it for awhile. I can't think of the thread he was talking about it in, but hopefully he will be along shortly.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

OnFloor 16 is the one Benjamin Moore dealers rent is you want an easy way to check one out.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I bought two Clarke square buff floor sanders from a rental shop. I have had no problems with either. They are not super aggressive which is better for me as it lessens risk of employees damaging floorboards, especially cedar. They are not wonderful at eliminating cupping, even with 16 grit paper.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The onfloor 16 has a bristle attachment that works well on semitrans decks, plus diamond plates, scarifiers, etc to prep garage floors for epoxy. The bristles are not very aggressive.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I bought two Clarke square buff floor sanders from a rental shop. I have had no problems with either. They are not super aggressive which is better for me as it lessens risk of employees damaging floorboards, especially cedar. They are not wonderful at eliminating cupping, even with 16 grit paper.


I use my regular PC floor sander for decks, only draw back is having to get on my old knees aand make sure ALL nails are set really well. Does a nice job and is fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> I use my regular PC floor sander for decks, only draw back is having to get on my old knees aand make sure ALL nails are set really well. Does a nice job and is fast.:thumbsup:


What model is that?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> What model is that?


ah crap I'll have to go look later, it's _old_ but works like a dream. We have foot of snow and ice here at the moment but I'll venture out in a bit and have a look at the model#.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> ah crap I'll have to go look later, it's _old_ but works like a dream. We have foot of snow and ice here at the moment but I'll venture out in a bit and have a look at the model#.


No rush. The reason I was asking is that I do alot of deck work and for the past 2 years I've used the PC 390 and love it. I always read up on 5 inch random orbit sanders because all of mine last about 2 years and I need to be ready to buy again as soon as they crap out. So I figured I'd probably buy another 390 (can't quite justify Festool yet). Unfortunately for the past year most of the reviews have been poor. Since being bought out by Black and Decker (Dewalt), this model seems to have been cheapened to the point of the pad not spinning even with the slightest of pressure. Lots of reviews stating the same thing. 

So now I'm hoping mine lasts until something better developes.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> No rush. The reason I was asking is that I do alot of deck work and for the past 2 years I've used the PC 390 and love it. I always read up on 5 inch random orbit sanders because all of mine last about 2 years and I need to be ready to buy again as soon as they crap out. So I figured I'd probably buy another 390 (can't quite justify Festool yet). Unfortunately for the past year most of the reviews have been poor. Since being bought out by Black and Decker (Dewalt), this model seems to have been cheapened to the point of the pad not spinning even with the slightest of pressure. Lots of reviews stating the same thing.
> 
> So now I'm hoping mine lasts until something better developes.


oh, mine is a regular floor sander with 9" drum. I don't think I could handle being on my knees long enough to sand a deck with a 5" orbital!:no:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> oh, mine is a regular floor sander with 9" drum. I don't think I could handle being on my knees long enough to sand a deck with a 5" orbital!:no:


Ha Ha yeah, my knees hear you! I rent the big ones from time to time but I'm usually not satisfied when there's cupped and uneven boards. I end up going back over half the deck with my hand held to get it where I want it. I wish our BM dealor had the Onfloor but he said he can't justify it in this economy.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> Ha Ha yeah, my knees hear you! I rent the big ones from time to time but I'm usually not satisfied when there's cupped and uneven boards. I end up going back over half the deck with my hand held to get it where I want it. I wish our BM dealor had the Onfloor but he said he can't justify it in this economy.


yep cupped boards are a real b*^$h ! If they're real bad I'll put a 24 or 16 grit on and sand diagonally for first cut, just to flatten things out. Then it's 36, 40 and 60 grit to finish.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

IF only Festool would release a deck sander!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> IF only Festool would release a deck sander!


Yeah, bet the price be around 1.5 mil !


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Yeah, bet the price be around 1.5 mil !



IT would for sure be expensive, like all of their equipment, but if it was made perfectly for deck refinishing, it would be worth it. An investment that would make each job more profitable. 

Maybe s specific extractor with a large sander and detail one for spindles. Would be nice!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> IT would for sure be expensive, like all of their equipment, but if it was made perfectly for deck refinishing, it would be worth it. An investment that would make each job more profitable.
> 
> Maybe s specific extractor with a large sander and detail one for spindles. Would be nice!


and a seat and drink holder!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> and a seat and drink holder!:thumbsup:


How about a "sit on" deck sander that you can drive (and drink)


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Dunbar Painting said:


> How about a "sit on" deck sander that you can drive (and drink)


Now yer thinkin!:thumbsup: I always thought I'd enjoy a ride on floor sander! Those things are killers after a couple days sanding:yes:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I can see you now with a big umbrella over your head and a little one in your glass!:thumbup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> I can see you now with a big umbrella over your head and a little one in your glass!:thumbup:


nah, don't drink nothin with umbrellas and stuff in it! :no:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

How 'bout a lime in your Corona?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> How 'bout a lime in your Corona?


nope, don't like the stuff at all ! You've got me thinkin about the umbrella over my sander tho!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know NEPS was going to be buying one after renting it for awhile. I can't think of the thread he was talking about it in, but hopefully he will be along shortly.


I still haven't pulled the trigger yet. Right now I cant justify the use and it is very cheap to rent one. I am waiting for a spring bid on 160 mahogany decks. If that pops I will be buying.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I still haven't pulled the trigger yet. Right now I cant justify the use and it is very cheap to rent one. I am waiting for a spring bid on 160 mahogany decks. If that pops I will be buying.


what kind of sander?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Conley said:


> what kind of sander?


 
Onfloor 16


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> How about a "sit on" deck sander that you can drive (and drink)


I rode one. It was a 12 x 24 orbital. Can't even find a pic on the net that even looks like it. Rented it when I gutted the first floor. Southern yellow pine flooring so I wasn't going to chance a drum with my lack of finesse. ANYWAY, got real tired of pushing and pulling, so I sat on the motor (extra weight didn't hurt) and walked it around the room like an office chair.

Felt kind good, in a girlie kind of way. (Can I say that here?)


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

What is the cost of an on floor 16?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

If your into tools.....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The OnFloor 16 is between 3,600-4,000 from what I have seen. The appears to be a low speed 1760 rpm and high speed 3450 rpm model. I do not know what version BM rents. I am guessing the low speed is the multipurpose one for decks as well and the high speed more for concrete, but just guessing.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

DeanV said:


> The onfloor 16 has a bristle attachment that works well on semitrans decks, plus diamond plates, scarifiers, etc to prep garage floors for epoxy. The bristles are not very aggressive.


You talking about diamond plates like are on fire engines and tool boxes? What kind of attachment? I want to find a link.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

They have diamond grit on plates that attach to the bottom for aggressive coating removal, roughing up smooth concrete for epoxy, I think their website mentioned those for removing deck board cupping as well.


----------

